# Advice for GR with advanced Stage 5B Lymphoma



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Most of you will call me crazy, but here goes. In Feb. 2017, Payson, our then 5-year-old GR, after three months of symptoms and much mis-diagnoses, was finally diagnosed with Stage 5B Lymphoma with Bone Marrow Involvement by an oncologist. He was in kidney failure, had stopped eating, and was drinking excessively. 20 weeks chemotherapy protocol ended in July, 2017. He had been in full remission since April, 2017. His remission with no further meds lasted until August, 2018. (I know there is no cure for lymphoma.) Our oncologist in FL, since Payson had done so well on first round of chemo, advised to do a rescue protocol. So we went to State College, PA clinic for this round since it is close to our summer home. 8-weeks and $5000 later, Payson finished second protocol during first week of November, 2018. Back to FL for winter--first monthly oncologist visit plus blood chemistry good; then in mid-December, 2018, he quit eating, was throwing up, diarrhea, etc. Went back, she felt small hard lump in neck--aspirted--lymphoma back. Since most dogs, if they respond to treatment for lymphoma, last a year or less. Payson is closing in on two-years post diagnosis. Since his 8-week protocol, if it put the cancer in remission again ???, lasted only six weeks before remission ended, is it time to throw in the towel. WE HAVE PET INSURANCE ON OUR THREE YEAR OLD GR, but never knew it existed when we got Payson. We love him to death, but $20,000 later, this is what we have accomplished. I hate these decisions but most people think we are or were nuts to do this, but he was only five-years-old when stricken. Any honest advice will be appreciated. Thanks. Bill Benigni


----------



## Golden9 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bill, private message me with your email, and I can send you some info, too much to put here.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m so sorry you’re going through this. For me it would come down to quality of life and if I had the resources to continue treatment. 

What does your oncologist say? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Golden9 said:


> Hi Bill, private message me with your email, and I can send you some info, too much to put here.


[email protected] Thanks!


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I’m so sorry you’re going through this. For me it would come down to quality of life and if I had the resources to continue treatment.
> 
> What does your oncologist say?
> 
> ...


Will see our third oncologist Thursday. Will let you know. First one in FL moved back to NE, second in State College, PA near home, third one near us in FL. With 23 months of quality life post initial diagnosis, this is better than 99% of Stage 4B or 5B if there is such a thing. After $20K and a home equity loan, I am about to just let him go. We have had 35 years of GR's and loved them all, but he is really special to us and I know I will live to regret giving him a couple months or more, but another $6K is looking bleak. BB


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

This is a terrible situation. I am so sorry you and Payson are going through it. Though it is harder when he is still so young, personally, I understand not being able to put anymore resources into what seems to be buying time rather than a cure.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

CWAG totally articulated the issue- I'm sure there are no end to second mortgages if you could cure but to postpone - the treatments are not passive themselves.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I think each time you do a chemo treatment the remissions are usually less and less time before recurring. So I would have to say you did more then about anyone would but at this point the stress. Quality of life during the chemo treatments are maybe not worth it at this point to give him just a few more months as half if not most of his time will be dealing with the chemo making him not feel well. That is what your oncologist will have to tell you, to give you that info on what kind of time another round of chemo will potentially give Payson. 



I'm sorry you are dealing with this as it's never easy. We've all gone through this and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, especially Payson.



I say all the time, as much as our little guys depend on us for everything, a home, food, medical care, love, they depend on us to make the right call for them as well when they obviously can't make that call for themselves.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Our sweet Haylie got that terrible disease at 5 yrs old also. We did chemo and she lived for another year. We were told remission gets shorter and shorter each time, so we opted to only go through it once. I'm sorry Payson and you are going through this. Agnes


----------

